# Quicken Forum



## anken (Apr 27, 2002)

Hi everyone!
I just found this site and I think it's great!

Does anybody know of a Quicken Forum or have experience with "Quicken"?
My problem is inaccurate Market Value when tracking the 
investments.
I have not been able to get the answer from Intuit or a Quicken Class or from the "Que" Quicken Book.
Any suggestion would be very much appreciated. Ann


----------



## DJ Specs (Dec 31, 2001)

Take a look HERE!


----------

